# Best two days EVER!



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay, In two weeks I am getting married to this wonderful man! But that is off subject. I am so happy this may jump a little. 

*DAY ONE:Friday*
First thing that happens (6a.m.) my college made a mistake on my FASFA and sent me 300 dollars worth of Microsoft merchandise for NOTHING. Awesome start.... My fiance (Jeff) gets home at 7a.m. (he works 3rd) and had checked the mail. We find out that both his school tax refund and his state tax refund came and he wanted to stay up and go cash it. So we leave the house at about 8:30 a.m. and he takes me around walmart and lets me pic out two new fish tanks for my new guys. He cashes his checks and we head to Jack's Aquarium and I get to pic out enough plants (fake) to stock my sorority. I tell you my gals are in a jungle now. We get home and I am all excited about my new goodies and he gets a call that his big refund is in, the Federal! We go cash it and pay off our entire months bills and put back money for shopping saturday. 

*DAY TWO:Saturday*
Today was amazingly fun. Even though my neice made fun of my new glasses :lol:. My neice who is the love of my life took me aside at ten years old and told me how happy she was that I was getting married to Jeff. She told me that she loved him and she was so happy. She grown up so much :roll:. What she said had me grinning. We also went thrift store shopping and I found my girls an igloo and all my boys have their own glass cave. So exciting when you get stuff like this so cheap!
Later when visiting my parents my dad decided on a spur of the moment hour and a half long drive to a new fish store he heard about. This place was incredible. They took wonderful care of thier fish and had some neat interaction for people. They had every fish you could think of but bettas because ther recognize that they need different care! weird eh? I had such an amazing day and I had to share it along with some pics of this incredible shop enjoy, the pics are of an enormous fish (I think an angel) a stingray that freaked my mother out, she was leaning on his tank and he slithered up the wall and touched her hand. Ugh that was so funny to see my mom squeal like a little girl. A few pics of their amazing Koi pond and one pic is my worn out neice in front of the oscar tank. _*Aquatic Aquariums. *_


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

*rest of the pictures*

Heres the rest!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Cool pics! They do sound like some pretty good days.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

That sounds like a fun couple of days! Mainly getting all of those goodies from your fiance xD


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Jrf456 said:


> That sounds like a fun couple of days! Mainly getting all of those goodies from your fiance xD


Totally the presents are always the best part. Well, my mom getting touched by that ray was pretty hillarious though :lol:


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Shirleythebetta said:


> Totally the presents are always the best part. Well, my mom getting touched by that ray was pretty hillarious though :lol:


I bet! I can only imagine my own moms reaction to that. My boy Skyden is always flaring at everything and jumping up at you when you feed him. One time he apparently jumped in her hair one time when she took over feeding one night since I was spending the night at a friends house. Too bad I missed it! :lol:


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Jrf456 said:


> I bet! I can only imagine my own moms reaction to that. My boy Skyden is always flaring at everything and jumping up at you when you feed him. One time he apparently jumped in her hair one time when she took over feeding one night since I was spending the night at a friends house. Too bad I missed it! :lol:


It is to bad you missed that! reminds me of my pet mouse that jumped in my hair. Moms are funny. That thing just slide right up that glass and wrapped three inches over her hand. Oh that was so funny. And I was a terrible daughter for watching this happen buuuuttt still worth it. :lol:

Here is my neice's impression when she saw it, She jumped backward and did one of these :shock:


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Shirleythebetta said:


> It is to bad you missed that! reminds me of my pet mouse that jumped in my hair. Moms are funny. That thing just slide right up that glass and wrapped three inches over her hand. Oh that was so funny. And I was a terrible daughter for watching this happen buuuuttt still worth it. :lol:
> 
> Here is my neice's impression when she saw it, She jumped backward and did one of these :shock:


LOL. Moms are funny. And apparently nieces are too! I wish I was there to see your moms reaction.. I know mine would have been about the same if a sting ray touched me.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea they are very creepy. This is the first time any of us seen one in person and my mom is the one who it slimes. These guys where decent size too. abt 2 to 3 feet across. And def neices are funny. My mom got her with the oscars. My mom asked me if the oscars were the means ones I told her about. I said, "yea they are agressive" she walked up to them looking for teeth.... my neice followed her and got a couple inches from the glass and my mom says real sharp, "watch out kay they bite" and kay almost did a backflip to get her nose away from that one. Mom starts laughing and kay is white. She gave my mom the evil eye and went to find my dad. This was before the ray so mom got her own sort of payback.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Shirleythebetta said:


> Yea they are very creepy. This is the first time any of us seen one in person and my mom is the one who it slimes. These guys where decent size too. abt 2 to 3 feet across. And def neices are funny. My mom got her with the oscars. My mom asked me if the oscars were the means ones I told her about. I said, "yea they are agressive" she walked up to them looking for teeth.... my neice followed her and got a couple inches from the glass and my mom says real sharp, "watch out kay they bite" and kay almost did a backflip to get her nose away from that one. Mom starts laughing and kay is white. She gave my mom the evil eye and went to find my dad. This was before the ray so mom got her own sort of payback.


I guess mommy found out karma pays in funny ways xD Is that her in the koi pond pic?


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your happy days, it made me smile. 

It's refreshing to hear about a store that won't sell bettas rather than giving in to a quick buck and keeping them badly. It looks like a nice store, and wow, that white Koi is spectacular. 

Also, congrats on your impending wedding! (you WILL survive it, LOL!)


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Every day should be like those two days, for every person. Think how happy people would be. ha ha LOVE that fish store, looks really cool.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Why oh why can't I have a fish store like that around here? :dunno:

Sounds like a great couple of days indeed. And congrats on your engagement.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Romad said:


> Why oh why can't I have a fish store like that around here? :dunno:
> 
> Sounds like a great couple of days indeed. And congrats on your engagement.


Why oh Why can't I be engaged to the man of my dreams? Haven't found a "man of my dreams"yet. 

I am very limited with fish stores here too. There are a few small salt water shops and one that has fresh water but questionable practices that I don't trust and then there is Petco, and Petsmart. I have been doing Petsmart because at least the tanks are kept up and clean. Petco... wouldn't even consider buying from them. Oh and did I mention EXPENSIVE?.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Nope that was a customer that wouldn't get out of the way. The little girl in front of the dark tank was my neice the one that looked worn out and ready to collapse but still smiling!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Aus said:


> Thanks for sharing your happy days, it made me smile.
> 
> It's refreshing to hear about a store that won't sell bettas rather than giving in to a quick buck and keeping them badly. It looks like a nice store, and wow, that white Koi is spectacular.
> 
> Also, congrats on your impending wedding! (you WILL survive it, LOL!)


I know I was so happy that I didn't see a single tiny bowl with a miserable creature.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Romad said:


> Why oh why can't I have a fish store like that around here? :dunno:
> 
> Sounds like a great couple of days indeed. And congrats on your engagement.


Honestly I drove darn near two hours to get here so I get it. I would have never left that place if I could have hid somewhere.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Inga said:


> Why oh Why can't I be engaged to the man of my dreams? Haven't found a "man of my dreams"yet.
> 
> I am very limited with fish stores here too. There are a few small salt water shops and one that has fresh water but questionable practices that I don't trust and then there is Petco, and Petsmart. I have been doing Petsmart because at least the tanks are kept up and clean. Petco... wouldn't even consider buying from them. Oh and did I mention EXPENSIVE?.


Petco is a bit high. This place was selling all their fish half off. My dad went in twice (he loves fish and is a wonderful aquarist) and the man of your dreams will come. You will find your prince like I found mine who spoils me incesantly. Today he bought me fake flowers so I can make my own decorations and a new peace of drift wood for my non-betta tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on your upcoming wedding! That is so exciting. I wish you and your husband to be much happiness.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Congrats on your upcoming wedding! That is so exciting. I wish you and your husband to be much happiness.


Thanks, I am really excited. Three days to go!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you get to go on a honeymoon?


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Do you get to go on a honeymoon?


Not until april He has been trying so hard to get rank at his job and succeding I told him we could wait until his vacation in April and go away to a hotel in the woods. I also told him if my phone rings during that time I am throwing it in the lake! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That. sounds nice. It's probably. a good idea to wait until Apri when the weather is nicer.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> That. sounds nice. It's probably. a good idea to wait until Apri when the weather is nicer.


Yea I love to hike and trees are very relaxing. Plus we live behind my mother in law to be:-? we would have no peace if we stayed here.


----------

